# Bears are waking up



## NaeKid

At this time of year, the bears around here are waking up and people are still suffering from cabin-fever - so - to fix the fever, they are heading out into the woods.

A chance encounter with a bear might be a bad thing, so, to make it easy to understand their physiology and the easiest way to stop the bear - attached is a graphic of their vulnerable parts ...


----------



## Grimm

After Saturday I won't have to worry about the bears here. 

Plus they have been awake here since early March- no winter weather here so they stayed out to forage from the trash cans.


----------



## VirtualJustice

I've seen 1 around my grand parents place. 
I've also heard people talking about them being in their yards allot.


----------



## nightwing

NaeKid said:


> At this time of year, the bears around here are waking up and people are still suffering from cabin-fever - so - to fix the fever, they are heading out into the woods.
> 
> A chance encounter with a bear might be a bad thing, so, to make it easy to understand their physiology and the easiest way to stop the bear - attached is a graphic of their vulnerable parts ...


This is perfect it shows the vital area in 3 dimensions bears are notorious 
for being able to take more than one shot to take down the largest reason
is that the shots never hit the vital areas only skim the edges and on a ferocious and fearless injured animal this picture is worth intense study.


----------



## *Andi

vital area and bears ... :eyebulge:

Now that is depressing ... 

Where is the love ...


----------



## Grimm

Bears are starting to move into more populated areas to look for food and to mate. Please be on guard even if you live in the suburbs.


----------



## Sentry18

What has been seen, cannot be unseen.


----------



## TheLazyL

The National Park Rangers are advising hikers in Glacier National Park and other Rocky Mountain parks to be alert for bears and take extra precautions to avoid an encounter.

They advise park visitors to wear little bells on their clothes so they make noise when hiking. 

The bell noise allows bears to hear them coming from a distance and not be startled by a hiker accidentally sneaking up on them. This might cause a bear to charge.

Visitors should also carry a pepper spray can just in case a bear is encountered. Spraying the pepper into the air will irritate the bear's sensitive nose and it will run away.

It is also a good idea to keep an eye out for fresh bear scat so you have an idea if bears are in the area. People should be able to recognize the difference between black bear and grizzly bear scat.

Black bear droppings are smaller and often contain berries, leaves, and possibly bits of fur. Grizzly bear droppings tend to contain small bells and smell of pepper.


Then there is the Blonde. When she hikes in the woods with companions, uses a 22 caliber pistol to protect herself against bears. 

I thought how blonde could that be?! Shooting a bear with a 22 would only make the bear madder!

No. No. The Blonde explained. The 22 isn't for shooting the bear it's for shooting one of her companions in the knee so the companion couldn't outrun the rest of the group.


----------



## NaeKid

*Andi said:


> vital area and bears ... :eyebulge:
> 
> Now that is depressing ...
> 
> Where is the love ...


We still love you Andi!


----------

